# Roadside signs etc.



## Fern (Jan 11, 2014)

Some quaint roadside signs and 'old' buildings that we have come across in our travels.

The town of Dannervirke  settled by Danish & Norwegians.








Guarding the toilet block in Eketahuna.




Manaia, the "bread' capital.




Rural letter box.




Town clock, Stratford in the North Island.




Lovely old pub in Feilding.




War memorial in Feilding.





Feilding's town clock.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 11, 2014)

I love Dunedin's railway station....it looks just like one of ours!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 11, 2014)

Did the grand tour Fern!  Hope you had a good time.  Thanks for the piccys.

This one...  I think I recognize those gnomes!  I put a couple out for the Council junk collection and a car pulled and they were kidnapped off the kerb.  That looks like them waving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice photos Fern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

*Fern, did you see this?*


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

I did it! I uploaded a photo!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone remember these?


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember these?


I sure do and was just going to post about them! too funny.


----------



## Fern (Jan 12, 2014)

Vivjen, Is that the pheasant plucker. in Rotorua? 

Diwundrin thanks for that, I saw them on a trip we did some time ago, there's some good ones around if you start looking. 

Spotted the 'real' Kiwi.




Supposed to be Captain Cook, discovered NZ in 1769.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes Fern, I couldn't resist the photo, though I didn't go in!
i didn't like Rotorua all that much.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hotel Victoria,* Goondiwindi*, ** Queensland, Australia .....



**  pronounced _Gundawindy_


----------



## Phantom (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEaEr1Ozq0M


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Long time since I've heard that one Phants.

That's a really impressive 'colonial' pub DB, never seen one tarted up to that standard around anywhere.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_Beautiful building DB_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good town Gundy ..... very wealthy rural area,  lots of civic pride and one of the best cafés around (in the rear of the local jewellers).


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Explain this (apologies for the dull day and the amateur photographer) in Malanda, Atherton Tableland Queensland:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

No one would notice that in Woopi.  They sell fruit and veg in the dress shop and soaps and lotions in the fruit shop.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty much sez it all....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

I could do with that....swap thin mints for chocolate oranges..


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

The thin mints will be good here thanks.


----------

